# My new ADA 90p just set up 2 weeks ago!



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Just thought I would share my new setup. Its an ADA 90p, which I just set up 2 weeks ago. Most of the setup is all ADA products, including all the substrate additives, ferts, soil, etc...First time using the sand forground. I will post up both pics, one is more green and one is more yellow. The green one is the original and the yellow is modified by photoshop for color. What do you all think?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you sure that Amano wasn't there to help you? 

That's a great looking tank!!:clap2: 

Where did you get the driftwood?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Great looking tanks. Are those little pads of riccia lining the "walkway"? They look great.

I like the yellow picture more, btw...it's more natural since it looks like natural sunlight.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice tank! What plants do you have in there?


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Bryan, I'm digging this it looks great. I'm in favor of the yallow shot too.
I'm especially jelous of yoour riccia stones. I've used hairnets and green neeting from Aquaforest but, most of my riccia usually floats away.
Give use your technic please?
Future fauna details as well?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Left C said:


> Are you sure that Amano wasn't there to help you?
> 
> That's a great looking tank!!:clap2:
> 
> Where did you get the driftwood?


Ya right that would be awesome but No. He was definitely my inspiration. Except for driftwood placement.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Great looking tanks. Are those little pads of riccia lining the "walkway"? They look great.
> 
> I like the yellow picture more, btw...it's more natural since it looks like natural sunlight.


Yes they are little pads of riccia lining the walkway. This is a very Amano style of doing it. I may get tired of this quickly as swap over to a HC lined walkway. Not sure yet.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

cs_gardener said:


> Nice tank! What plants do you have in there?


Lets see there is a lot....riccia, mini riccia, dwarf Sag, Blyxa japonica, downoi, narrow leaf java fern, phillipine java fern, a couple of diff crypts, rotala rotundifolia sp. green, and some ludwigia arcuata.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Bryan, I'm digging this it looks great. I'm in favor of the yallow shot too.
> I'm especially jelous of yoour riccia stones. I've used hairnets and green neeting from Aquaforest but, most of my riccia usually floats away.
> Give use your technic please?
> Future fauna details as well?


Well to be honest I hate tying riccia to anything. I used just plain fishing line on most of them. Just wrapped it several times. There were a couple of rocks that I used some netting type stuff on, but since I am missing a few fingers its very hard for me to sew the nets on. Easier to just tie one string after a wrap job. No real technique the riccia will usually just grow over the lines after a bit. Just wrap alot and have alot of lighting.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

GOOD TIP THANKS.
I never had growth issue just staying put issues.
I'll try line next.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Both my wife and I are thinking some Discus for the fauna but not 100% sure on that. I have always wanted to try them but not sure what scape would be good for them. I think this may ba a good choice with the sand forground. What are all your thoughts on fauna?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what no one wants to chime in with a fauna choice?


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

pix of the whole setup with stand lighting and tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I suggest no to discus, how about a huge school of ember tetras, maybe rummy nose? Neons would look sweet too!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I dunno but this discus is very tempting

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm a fan of small fish in these tanks. Big fish just throw the scale off IMO.

That said, that's a nice discus in your AquaBid link.


----------



## JJman (Jul 13, 2006)

I also won't recommend discus for this tank. You need to keep at least discus in groups (at least 3) and 3 is too many for a tank this size. You'll end up having to do lots of water changes and algae outbreaks can happen very easily if neglected. Perhaps sticking to schools of small tetras would be nicer.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

the tank is 58 gallons. I figured 3 would be the max. Plus I dont plan to have them grow super big like some you see. Maybe 5-6 inch max


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

wat does the p in 90p mean?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Its actually more like 48 gallons not 58.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Per quote from ADG's ADA:

"At about 58 gallons gallons, its trimless construction lends to the impression of a larger tank."​That's the info for the 90-P. 

For the 75-P, it said:
"At about 42 gallons gallons, its trimless construction lends to the impression of a larger tank."
​Not sure who's really right, but that's what the official website says. I have a 90-P; maybe I will run the measurement when I set it up


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

actual deminsions are 36" x 18" x 18"............I lost the link I had to figure out gallons based on area. I will google it.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

when I worked it out online it did come up to about 48 gallons. That is just going off the specs of it not actually measuring it.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

(36 in) x (18 in) x (18 in) = 50.4935063 US gallons. 

It seems you beat me. I just popped the inches into google calculator.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I did the conversion from cm to in and got those numbers too. At the moment, too lazy to convert to volume. But either way, it's still a nice tank with great dimension The metal stand looks really cool too. Somehow, I like it more so than the cabinet ones.


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

the actural gallon is less. the 75p is about 40g. but it would be less than that due to the thickness of the glass, all for sides and base. the thinkness is about 8mm so about .315" so the lenght and the width will lost a total of .62" each, and the hight will lose a total of .315
so the actural gallon it holds is



90p inside the glass is 34.77x17.07x17.385 44.7g if you fill the tank all the way
75p inside the glass is 28.87x17.07x17.385 37.1g if you fill the tank all the way


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

that a big different.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Bryan, 
Tank looks awesome! Great job man! 
Now, DO NOT PUT DISCUS IN THIS TANK!! Please don't! That is not a discus layout at all amd they really like to be in groups. This tank is just too small. 

I have corrected the gallon approximations on the site. Sorry for the misinfo. 

The 90cm is about 48 gallons and the 120cm is about 64 gallons.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thanks Jeff, it is a change in progress. It was my first try at the sand forground. I like it. Wish I had access to more wood and stones though. Appreciate the discus comments. I think my mind has been made up not to already. Looking for ember tetras in mass quantities.


----------

